# Psychic Match-Maker COAG's Guide to Attracting a Person



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Helloooooo TCers!

Here is the thread for all you people who want to attract a person that you like very much but won't tell me what their star sign is. The following twelve entries will tell you what to do in order to attract the person in particular.

*How to attract Aries*
Firstly you must let them know that you like them. Give them compliments and be a follower to them. Engage them in conversation about intellectual topics and ask them advice. Look up to them. These people are very forward looking and independent. When conversing with them, share your opinions. When they suggest something to do, agree with them and go with it. They will be in control of everything. Don't try to control them.

*How to attract Taurus*
These people are very patient and if you want to be in a relationship with them, take it slowly. They expect you to be patient too. Talk about money and business etc. and make them laugh. They'll enjoy being with you if you can do that. In order to get to Taurus' heart, you must go by their stomach. Cook for them and take them to nice restaurants.

*How to attract Gemini*
You must love to talk. These people are very intelligent and know a great deal about a variety of topics, so you must be knowledgable too. One thing to know is that when it comes to the fine details of certain topics they won't really know too much as they wouldn't have been bothered to learn. They are know-it-alls, but if you are an expert on one topic, teach them about it. You also must never be conservative with Gemini or they'll think you are boring. You have to be able to speak your mind. Be loyal to them, be honest to them and don't break their trust in you.

*How to attract Cancer*
These people are very complicated. You must be the first to tell Cancer your feelings towards them. If they are interested in you they will never be direct about it and they will hide these feelings. If they are interested in you they would often give you lavish gifts and it is best to acknowledge and accept them. This will make them very happy. Their biggest fear is a rejection and if you're the one to tell them your feelings towards them first they will become more direct with you. The good news is that they fall in love easily. These people are emotionally very delicate and don't rush into any relationship or make them decide on the spot because they will become very shy. You must build trust with these people and they will become closer to you. Compliment them, but be careful because they can sometimes think that you're complimenting them just for the sake of it. Tell them all your problems and ask them for advice. They love to help others. Take them to a museum, a concert, a nice restaurant etc. as they like lavish experiences such as these. Be patient and be very affectionate towards them and your fulfilled relationship can last for a long time

*How to attract Leo*
Admire and compliment them. Give them attention and admiration and they will be yours. They are quite easy to attract. No compliment will be too much for these people, so give them compliments by the truckload. Entertain them and be funny. They love to laugh and if you can make them laugh, you're good! Only offer the best things to them. Top of the line when it comes to everything, they won't accept anything else. Take them to fancy events, nice restaurants etc. They like things very posh and grand so dress up nicely!

*How to attract Virgo*
These people need their mind to be stimulated. They can be very intellectual. When having a conversation, impress them by telling them lots of facts on the topic and give a very detailed discussion. Conversations with then must always come to some sort of conclusion as they don't like it to go nowhere. Otherwise, what's the point of having a conversation? Virgo's brain is always working at a fast pace, but don't make them decide something on the spot because they like to think about it first. Let Virgo be in control of everything. Take them to classy places with a nice atmosphere, nothing too noisy though so keep it relatively calm. These people can worry a lot, so don't give them anything to worry about because the could get very wound up.

*How to attract Libra*
These people are very easy to attract, but because of their easygoing nature they're more likely to have attracted you first! You must admire them, that them like someone of nobility and talk with them. They will talk about anything and because of their self-centred personality they will always love to talk about themselves. Ask them about their hobbies and interests and make sure you give them a good first impression of yourself. Despite being very self-centred they also like to see more than one side of the conversation so share your opinions too and talk about things from all points of view. When taking Libra out, be yourself with them, dress nicely and keep everything nice and posh. They're very easygoing people.

*How to attract Scorpio*
Scorpio can smell bull**** from a mile away so never be fake with them. Never tease them or hide things from them as they're the only people allowed to do that! Be honest and truthful with them and make sure you have a great personality yourself. They like strong personalities and people who speak their mind, so always share your opinion. Never call their opinion wrong though as they are proud of it. Never be controlling over them. These people are unpredictable so don't be surprised if they suddenly change the plan midway of something. Just go with it and they'll like you.

*How to attract Sagittarius*
Always keep your emotional distance. Share stories with them and make them laugh but don't go into things that are too personal. Ask them questions about themselves. It's easy getting a date with these people but don't count on them showing up on time for anything. They are very optimistic, ambitious and forward looking people and they can sometimes forget what's happening in the present. They aren't very committed to things so it's not going to be 100% commitment from them. These people like outdoor activities so do something fun with them. Whisk them away at the last minute to somewhere unplanned and out of the ordinary and they will remember you forever!

*How to attract Capricorn*
These people can be a bit melancholy so make sure you can make them laugh. Talk about anything with them, especially serious topics, but don't go into their emotions too much. It's okay to share your emotions with them though. These people are very conventional and it's good to be connected with them on an intellectual level. Give them practical gifts that they can make some use of but never give them anything second-rate. They like things to be classy, so take them to a museum, a fancy restaurant etc. but always be on time for everything. They live by a schedule and a are known for their punctuality. Once your relationship is going they can be very passionate people.

*How to attract Aquarius*
These people enjoy conversation, especially a friendly debate, so you must be able to communicate well, although in these debates coming to a conclusion isn't the point, so don't expect one. These people love brain exercise and you have to be able to stimulate their minds with a witty conversation. They are intellectual and unconventional people and if you can't keep up, you may as well give up. Take them anywhere you want as they are quite flexible but if you can't think of anything let them come up with something. You must be flexible too if you want to attract them. Don't complain if plans suddenly change, be positive about it.

*How to attract Pisces*
Pisces get attracted to people who need desperate help for whatever problem they might have or be confronted with. They will try and make things alright but don't let them get too carried away with your problems. You need to be strong and positive and you must be able to make them laugh. They are quite melancholy and will be impressed if you can make them laugh. These people aren't conservative so talk about unconventional or other-worldly things, tell them strange jokes and they will easily get lost in conversation. Give them lots of compliments, be generous and sensitive and they will enjoy being with you.

THE END

There, I hope that helps all you people wanting to start a relationship.

Regards,
14-year-old-asexual-psychic-match-maker COAG :tiphat:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

It was only now that I realise how long that was.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Is there a particular reason why _Cancer_ is the longest entry?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Lunasong said:


> Is there a particular reason why _Cancer_ is the longest entry?


Those 'complications' require a longer manure treatment.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Lunasong said:


> Is there a particular reason why _Cancer_ is the longest entry?


Because there was more to write about.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

I do not like it that Taurus is has the shortest piece written on it. ut: 

I like what you wrote on Scorpios! Hehehehe... Um, anyways.

And the Aquarius one is so true! Where did you get this stuff?


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I will use your Ligeti phrase here: "don't read such boring things. Life is too short".


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

aleazk said:


> I will use your Ligeti phrase here: "don't read such boring things. Life is too short".


I don't think it's boring.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

MaestroViolinist said:


> I do not like it that Taurus is has the shortest piece written on it. ut:
> 
> I like what you wrote on Scorpios! Hehehehe... Um, anyways.
> 
> And the Aquarius one is so true! Where did you get this stuff?


Information that I've gathered ove the years. I guess you interested in someone who happens to be an Aquarius?


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Information that I've gathered ove the years. I guess you interested in someone who happens to be an Aquarius?


No, no, I was thinking of someone who is in my family, they act exactly how you said they act! :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

MaestroViolinist said:


> I don't think it's boring.


Why, thank you, Maestro.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Why, thank you, Maestro.


I like this sort of stuff...


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

That part about "Leo", is actually...


bullscrap





did you write all this? if so, i admire your creativity. Because all of these points will actually work on anyone, regardless of their sign


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Ravndal said:


> That part about "Leo", is actually...
> 
> bullscrap
> 
> ...


I spent a while writing it up yesterday from all the previous research I have done.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I spent a while writing it up yesterday from all the previous research I have done.


Cool. If you hadn't been asexual, you probably would have figured out that: Almost everyone likes to laugh, be admired, be classy, think they are intellectual, get compliments etc. and most people actually fear rejection, since it's unpleasant.

But no critic against you, because this is the kind of things that is written in horoscopes. Im actually impressed how you have formulated things to seem clever and personal.


----------

